# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen Tetovare 87

## USA NR1

*Gezuar Ditelindjen Tetovare dhe te uroj cdo te mira ne jete*

*GEZUAR*

----------


## busavata

*urime ditlindja Tetovare 
te deshiroj shëndet , lumturi , gëzime edhe suksese në jet..
GEZUAR*

----------


## e panjohura

*Shuum urime per Ty motra!*

----------


## illyrian rex

Urime ditelindjen tetovare...

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar Tetovare, urime për ditëlindje, jetëgjatësi e të përcjellt fati i mirë në jetë...*


*Trandur të ka fati i jetës
Epo ti e fuqishme si graniti
Tërhjek diagonale e transverzale
Organikisht harmonizon lidhjet
Vërtet të kam zili për qëndrueshmëri
Arbitri këtu s'ka punë
Romane vet jeta jote
E ti skalitesh nga dita në ditë
87 herë, URIME PËR PATHYESHMËRI...*

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Të uroj edhe 100 vite të tjera plot lumturi dhe suksese në jetë

----------


## RockStar

*Tetovare urime ditelindjen. U befsh 100 vjece. Fat dhe suksese ne cdo sfer te jetes.*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

gezuar edhe 100...

----------


## martini1984

ja klm dhe 101,kaq.

----------


## Nete

Paska pas ditelindjen,motrushi jem a...u befshe edhe 100 zemra,suksese lumturi dhe gjithnje e qeshur ne ket vit tani,uroj te plotesohen te gjitha deshirat e tua.te pac motra shumm.

----------


## Endless

> Paska pas ditelindjen,motrushi jem a...u befshe edhe 100 zemra,suksese lumturi dhe gjithnje e qeshur ne ket vit tani,uroj te plotesohen te gjitha deshirat e tua.*te pac motra shumm.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J55nUIg2JN4*




e pac, apo e puc? 


Ta gezosh ditelindjen!

----------


## Nete

E pac Endleska e pac,ke gje kunder ti? hajt i uro ditelindjen dikujt si duhet,,te shohim a din..apo vetem kritika din ti... :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Tetovare 87, edhe 100 vite të tjera të bukura dhe të lumtura për Ju.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

edhe 100 u befsh.....

----------


## pranvera bica

TetovareEdhe njeqint vite te tjera te lumtura te uron me gjithe  shpirt teta jote!Vite te lumtura,plot shendet dhe plot para!Suksese ne mesime ...

----------


## alem_de

Urime te perzemerta per ditlindjen Tetovare,shendet e lumturi te pa fund per ty.

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Edhe 100 vite te tjera te lumtura tetovarja.Lumturi edhe suksese ne cdo fushe te jetes.

Urime akoma.  *

----------


## tetovarja87

> *Gezuar Ditelindjen Tetovare dhe te uroj cdo te mira ne jete*
> 
> *GEZUAR*


falemnderit shume z.usa...
te them te drejten eshte datlindja ime e [pare qe e kam festuar,me miqt e mi te jetes reale dheakoma u zbukurua me urimet e juaj...

te lumtur qofshi gjithnje...

----------


## tetovarja87

> *urime ditlindja Tetovare 
> te deshiroj shëndet , lumturi , gëzime edhe suksese në jet..
> GEZUAR*


gjithashtu shume falemnderit per urimin  z.busavata....
keto jan shtyllat e jetes se c'do njeriu per te pasur nje jete te bukur....urroj qe t'i kemi te gjithe ne...

----------


## tetovarja87

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRDxT...eature=related
> *Shuum urime per Ty motra!*


..... moter nje urim me pak fjale nga ti,por qe ka domethenje dhe shume vlere ne mua...
gjithashtu kenga dhe poezia...
shume,shume flm.....
qofsh e lumture gjithmon..... :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

